# Which type of pit does my dog look more like?



## Barry (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm getting a petsmart petperks card- and they need to know what breed he is. they don't have a 'mutt' or 'pit bull mix' category.. so i need to get this as close as possible. i've heard all kidns of suggestions

someone said he looks like a vizsla mix,setter mix and Redbone Coonhound mix but everyone has also said he is definitely some sort of Pit mix- which i agree... but i'd like to know WHAT he looks more like. (i've always considered him a lab/pit because of his large webbed feet.)
pics attached(some puppy pics as well.)

edit- i realized TYPE was the wrong word. what BREED. there we go.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Well im not sure but he def. looks like he has pit in him , to me anyways .


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

He def looks like a pit/lab mix


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Too early to tell. But if o had to pick I'd say pit/lab


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Agree, he's got a Labbish face too... minus the big Pit Smile lol.

Just keep it simple and say Pit/Lab. lol


----------



## Barry (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank guys! C: i just needed a second opinion.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i didnt know you had to list what breed of dog you have to get a petsmart card..


----------



## Barry (Jul 27, 2011)

duckyp0o77 said:


> i didnt know you had to list what breed of dog you have to get a petsmart card..


If you register on the website you do. but they also asked for his birthday? maybe they send you breed-related news and offers. thats my guess.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I know when we signed up they sent us a 10.99 pit magazine for free  kinda neat. Especially for me being clueless about pits at the time it really helped to give training pointers so that I wasn't giving the dogs the wrong type of feedback while teaching them basic obedience...


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

If he has any "pit bull" look to him he is automatically a "Pit Mix"....just as Obama is "black" even though he has a Caucasian mother.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Aximus Prime said:


> If he has any "pit bull" look to him he is automatically a "Pit Mix"....just as Obama is "black" even though he has a Caucasian mother.


Interesting...sorry to get off topic, but I don't recall anybody ever saying Derik Jeeter is ' Black' although he has a Black father and a Caucasian mother. Ditto for Mariah Carey.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

On topic, My sister's dog looks very similar to yours when he was young and his DNA test came back predominantly American Bully and Staffy


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Aximus Prime said:


> On topic, My sister's dog looks very similar to yours when he was young and his DNA test came back predominantly American Bully and Staffy


Do you mean mine ? If you do that sounds right, he's an RE.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

My ADBA female has webbed feet and so does my Amstaff. 
Infact, I believe a lot of dogs have webbed feet so it isn't enough to point to a specific type of dog. some have more webbing then others so that is hitting a dead end right there and with the card you don't need to be dead on because frankly there is no way to tell exactly what your dog is without papers or knowing the breeders and trusting their words. I'd say he is a most likely a byb bully, pet-bull or simply just a mutt and guessing the breed by looks is like being blind folded and tossed out of a car in a location you don't know and told to find your way back. chances are all guesses could be wrong! however, it is a guess so whatever your guess is stick with it as we know about as much as you do about your dogs lineage.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

wth. They never gave me any free stuff. What a rip off.
Meh. I am Pro petco anyway. 

As for the pup, I would go with lab/pit. (When all else fails,that's what the shelter labels dogs anyway)


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Dude... I can't even find APBT on the list of dogs...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

put him as a pit bull, that is what he looks like to me. I am sure not a well bred one with maybe a few other breeds but I would say pit bull since that is what he most resembles. Also just make up a date for his birth date and be as close as you can with age. You do not have to be right on the nose with age so just guess.

BTW very CUTE pup!


----------



## Barry (Jul 27, 2011)

never exspected so many replies,haha! thank you all for your input on this! they have yet to send me anything petsmart related...:/ but i did get 10% off a collar a few days ago.not allot but any money saved is good to me.

thanks prefmorance,i think so too


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

petsmart does that to sort of keep score of the most popular breed that walks in and uses the store. I got a petsmart card with out giving my dogs birthday, age, or breed :/

The birthday is they send you discounts to your email when your dogs birthday comes around. Like 5% off your next bag of dog food! happy birthday! something like that

Frankly I think your dog looks like it has a little spanish mastiff or french mastiff
EDIT
just a little. Maybe a hint of lab with it to. Though, I am usually bad at this game :lol:


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

My mom has a very similar looking dog who has been labeled a pit/lab mix (only difference is she is black). She was a rescue dog and my cousin who is a vet asked my mom if she wanted her!


----------

